# Bobcat . . .



## Kevin

Check out the size of this cat off my neighbor's critter cam. I know they get bigger, but this ain't no kitty cat . . . 



 

@Wildthings would you hazard a guess?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC

Scale is always tough, but looks to be a bigun for sure - 30/35 pounds maybe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

35 was the number I had in my head and trying to be realistic or even conservative.


----------



## Wildthings

Since that body of water in front of it is a stock pond loaded with Florida bass I would without a doubt say 350#

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Since that body of water in front of it is a stock pond loaded with Florida bass I would without a doubt say 350#




So what you're telling me is that it's not possible to make an accurate guess from a picture. I had hoped you animal stuffers had some secret way to know.


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin said:


> So what you're telling me is that it's not possible to make an accurate guess from a picture. I had hoped you animal stuffers had some secret way to know.


Yep it's called a tape measure and a scale!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Yep it's called a tape measure and a scale!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

That is a nice cat though. Typical long legged Tx cat


----------



## Kevin

I guess I'll just have to bag it then and send it to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard

Long bobcat story. A friend is a trapper and when checking his traps he found a bob cat, still alive. He approached with his 357 in one hand and a noose in the other. Once the cat was secure he released the trap, then got his 357 in hand again and released the cat. It slinked off into the brush. He took off and finishes his trap line. Couple hours later he came back to the trap and while resetting it the cat came out of the brush and attacked. He killed it with his 357 but not before the cat scratched him up pretty badly. He had some trouble because he's diabetic but recovered ok. He had to give the cat to the DNR and was told by the local warden he could have the skin since he does educational programs on trapping. Sadly the higher ups decided he couldn't have it. Imagine the story he could have told with that skin. For what it's worth the local warden was frustrated too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

Not bobcat related but just got this notice This hmo is 5 minutes from my property ..........Everyone in Bandera River Ranch there is a mountain lion by my house on North Star eating an Axis. Please beware with children and animals. The game warden has been notified so hopefully he takes care of the situation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's a beautiful animal, Bet it would tear up a dog pretty good if they tangled...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> That's a beautiful animal, Bet it would tear up a dog pretty good if they tangled...



I doubt even a wolf would want to tangle with a full grown bobcat unless he was absolutely desperate. A pack of yotes or wolves that's different but I think a single dog or canine of any kind would avoid a full grown bobcat (and of course especially a cougar) like the plague. Cats are wicked fighters and canines don't match up well. And pound for pound it isn't even a contest. A dog is a one-trick pony . . . those big canine teeth, but a cat has that plus "knockout" power in all four limbs. Even a house cat can pour a can of ass whup on you faster than you can say _"Stop it Garfield!"_

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I doubt even a wolf would want to tangle with a full grown bobcat unless he was absolutely desperate. A pack of yotes or wolves that's different but I think a single dog or canine of any kind would avoid a full grown bobcat (and of course especially a cougar) like the plague. Cats are wicked fighters and canines don't match up well. And pound for pound it isn't even a contest. A dog is a one-trick pony . . . those big canine teeth, but a cat has that plus "knockout" power in all four limbs. Even a house cat can pour a can of ass whup on you faster than you can say _"Stop it Garfield!"_



Cougar will tree for a dog though and sit up there till hunter arrives.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Cougar will tree for a dog though and sit up there till hunter arrives.



I know just about any wild animal can be treed or slowed down by trained dogs of a breed capable, but I am talking about a one-on-one confrontation in the wild. Dog ain't got a prayer.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

My 70lb lab would run with his tail between his legs when our cat would swat at him haha. I can only imagine a pissed off bobcat. 

I don't really know why, but I just can't bring myself to kill a bobcat. I watched a mom take her kittens out and show them how to hunt out of my deer stand once. She had two with her, they sat on a log while she pounced on a squirrel, then took it back to them. It was honestly amazing to see. I'd probably feel different if i had a pet that had been attacked by one, or if they were a big predator of turkeys. But, they don't seem to bother turkeys or their eggs where I hunt. It's the coyotes, coons, and possums they do, so I kill those every chance I get.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I know just about any wild animal can be treed or slowed down by trained dogs of a breed capable, but I am talking about a one-on-one confrontation in the wild. Dog ain't got a prayer.



No disagreement on the battle part- they are pretty whimpy when it comes to barking dogs. In the 70's I saw a huge cat that had been shot- 2nd largest in Idaho on record at the time and the dog that treed it was a pitiful but very barky dog. A bobcat does not seem to mind barky dogs as much- seen a neighbors shepherd after she cornered one. Very nasty. I also had a friend that had a half bobcat half housecat that he brought over to discipline my neighbors dogs... It was ugly.... Cats are very cool critters in the wild...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I don't really know why, but I just can't bring myself to kill a bobcat.



I'm actually struggling with it sometimes also. I really would like to have one mounted but my creed has always been never to trophy hunt, and it was always a belief not just words. After some discussions here though some of the older guys have reminded me that culling is actually good for the herd so to speak, and I know my dad always said that too even though he never shot anything we weren't going to eat or catch anything we weren't going to sell (fish). 

I'm pretty sure I will take one if he is big enough, but I don't know how I will feel about it after I shoot it. I might get drunk and cry lol.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

This first one happened in Dallas but these wild animals have become accustomed to humans in other areas as well where their territories have been taken over. It's just a matter of time before a kid gets snatched if it hasn't happened already. Look how the bobcat and coyote appear to be nearly tame. They are not! 











We have a one billion dollar 16,000+ acre lake being built in our county and the shore will reach within a mile of our property. This is going to displace untold numbers of deer, hog, coyote, cats, and all manner of varmint. The lake will be full in less than 4 years.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> I'm actually struggling with it sometimes also. I really would like to have one mounted but my creed has always been never to trophy hunt, and it was always a belief not just words. After some discussions here though some of the older guys have reminded me that culling is actually good for the herd so to speak, and I know my dad always said that too even though he never shot anything we weren't going to eat or catch anything we weren't going to sell (fish).
> 
> I'm pretty sure I will take one if he is big enough, but I don't know how I will feel about it after I shoot it. I might get drunk and cry lol.


Yeah, in general, I live by the saying that I eat what I kill, but don't kill what I wont eat. The exception is coyotes, coons, possums, and crows because they're so destructive in some manner (turkeys, deer, farming, etc). If we had ferrel hogs here in this part of the state, which luckily we don't, I'd hunt them too and likely not eat them. 

Maybe it's just because bobcats remind me so much of house cats. Coyotes don't really remind me of dogs for some reason, even though I think they look a lot like a german shepherd mix. I know you were kidding when you said you may cry, but I'd honestly feel bad if I killed something just to be killing it. I respect animals. Might be hard for some to believe when I proudly show off a turkey I've killed, but I don't do it for the fun of killing. I do it for the excitement of the hunt, and mostly for the delicious meat that comes from them. My smile usually means I'm thinking about those fried turkey nuggets I'm going to have for dinner that night. 

Sorry for derailing your thread. And please don't take my words as a put-down to anyone who does hunt bobcats. Just my personal opinion on it and I have nothing against those who don't feel the same way (except those that just shoot game just to be killing something and have no conservation in mind).

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Maybe it's just because bobcats remind me so much of house cats.



I have killed feral cats before when necessary (hope Greg doesn't see this) but that wasn't trophy hunting and never lost a second of sleep. I have also raised feral kittens. A lot of it depends on timing and circumstance. 



JR Custom Calls said:


> Coyotes don't really remind me of dogs for some reason, even though I think they look a lot like a german shepherd mix.



You have never owned a GSD. No way you would say that if you did. And if you have owned a GSD it must have been a very low-bred one to remind you of a coyote in any way shape or form. 



JR Custom Calls said:


> ... I don't do it for the fun of killing.


That's where I think a fine line exists. None of us can judge why someone kills an animal when they do it without the need (or intent and desire) to eat it. Maybe there are some trophy hunters that do it for the thrill of the kill or the thrill of the hunt. It's a hard nut to crack to try and understand. I only know that I would love to be able to look at the beauty of a bobcat at my leisure, in my home. That's probably a shallow reason for a kill, and I don't know what it says about me as a man that I am considering killing one just so I can look at it when I want to, but it isn't for a 'kill thrill'. I like to think of myself as the Dexter of animal hunting.  



JR Custom Calls said:


> Sorry for derailing your thread.



You can't be serious. Me, be offended by off topic discussion? Hell I nearly made it a rule in the beginning lol. 



JR Custom Calls said:


> And please don't take my words as a put-down to anyone who does hunt bobcats. Just my personal opinion on it and I have nothing against those who don't feel the same way (except those that just shoot game just to be killing something and have no conservation in mind).



You're a good man Jon. I doubt anyone takes your opinions offensively. Unless you say Hillary is not pretty, because we all know she would be a trophy wife . . . . . . (for Brink)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt

Funny you posted that. Today a neighbor showed me pictures of a bobcat roaming around our property that he caught on a game camera he keeps out. Look like I am going to have to keep a tab on our small dog while they are out. My Jack Russell has killed 23 rabbit inside our chain link fence, I guess that's why the cat is prowling around here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

I'll have to try and find that video of a lion and wolf going at it. Its pretty amazing. It looks like the wolf has him until the tables turn big time...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

GREAT dogs, Jack Russells! I knew I liked you for a reason Robert!


robert flynt said:


> Funny you posted that. Today a neighbor showed me pictures of a bobcat roaming around our property that he caught on a game camera he keeps out. Look like I am going to have to keep a tab on our small dog while they are out. My Jack Russell has killed 23 rabbit inside our chain link fence, I guess that's why the cat is prowling around here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am of the camp that I won't kill something unless I plan to eat it. The exception being rats with a air rifle and porcupines as they can do a number on stupid dogs. A porcupine did a number on my lab once. I was a big bowhunter at one time, took my share of deer and ate everyone of them, raised my kid on venison and he knew where the meat came from at a young age. But to just kill an animal because I didn't like it or thought that it was harming the environment, no that's just not me. I have sat on my deck with raccoons and skunks at the same time inches away from me and watched them eat and be their selves, amazing. All animals have a right to try and survive, after all that is all they are doing. We are in their world, they are not in ours. I can walk away from an animal just as easy as I can pull a trigger. Sometimes an animal has to be killed, I understand that and have done it myself, but most of the time there are other choices. jmo
P.S. Cats are definitely very viscious! Quick, powerful, and well armed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> I'll have to try and find that video of a lion and wolf going at it. Its pretty amazing. It looks like the wolf has him until the tables turn big time...



I've seen one as you describe I bet it's the same one. 

Look how little concern this cougar has for these dogs. For him to allow the little to circle around him without care he knows they are no threat. Wish I knew what happened at the end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

I used to not be to worried roaming the woods of Michigan til those bastards showed up. 

I can deal with wolves, a big cat on the other hand....


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> I used to not be to worried roaming the woods of Michigan til those bastards showed up.
> 
> I can deal with wolves, a big cat on the other hand....



You can pretty much not worry about a bobcat attacking you unless you accidentally corner one somehow - but a cougar is a predator that has proven he will attack man. There have been numerous fatal cougar attacks in NA and countless numbers of survivors. If you see one the hair on your neck better stand up and you better have a powerful sidearm (not a 9mm!) unholstered immediately. A long rifle is almost ineffective against a fast powerful predator at such close range. He can close the gap in a split second and you will often never even see it coming.

I hope you feel safer now.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431

I've trapped countless Bob's with my grandpa. They don't scare me. Their big cousin the lion does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Kevin said:


> I doubt even a wolf would want to tangle with a full grown bobcat unless he was absolutely desperate. A pack of yotes or wolves that's different but I think a single dog or canine of any kind would avoid a full grown bobcat (and of course especially a cougar) like the plague. Cats are wicked fighters and canines don't match up well. And pound for pound it isn't even a contest. A dog is a one-trick pony . . . those big canine teeth, but a cat has that plus "knockout" power in all four limbs. Even a house cat can pour a can of ass whup on you faster than you can say _"Stop it Garfield!"_




I've seen that situation go both ways...

Had a Weimeraner back in my early teens, that treed a 25 lb. bobcat in the front yard. Dad was half asleep thinking coon or possum and shined the flashlight up the tree; cat jumped out of the tree going to attack the flashlight. At that point the old man about crapped his pants, woke up, started screaming and yelling, and about ripped the screen door off the house. Dog caught the cat again, and saved him, then bayed it up in the corner of the porch and house, and held it until the old man got his shotgun and got back out there to take care of the cat. Had to call the dog off to get room to shoot it. That dog was cut and scratched from the tip of his nose, to the tip of his little stumpy tail, but having seen him in action, the only way that cat would have walked away in that situation would have been to go back up the tree and wait him out. That dog didn't back down from anything when he got his mind set to catch it.

On the opposite end of that spectrum, I saw a common mild mannered little housecat whip a Pit/English cross, a German Sheperd, a Golden Lab, and a Collie and never even got winded. Dogs were all after the collie, as it was a stray that had wandered up and refused to leave, cat was walking across the drive minding its own business when the dog altercation intersected her path. That cat went airborne spinning like the Taz, with claws on all four feet extended. When she hit the ground, dogs were going every direction under the sun, with their tails between their legs! Collie went and hid behind the shop, didn't come out for 2 - 3 days!! One dog was hid under a truck half on the other side of the yard, one was up on the porch, the other was hiding behind a tree half way across the front yard. Cat landed and never broke her stride, just kinda looked around as if to say "dumbass dogs" shook herself a little, and carried on. We were all rolling in the yard watching that one.






JR Custom Calls said:


> Yeah, in general, I live by the saying that I eat what I kill, but don't kill what I wont eat. The exception is coyotes, coons, possums, and crows because they're so destructive in some manner (turkeys, deer, farming, etc). If we had ferrel hogs here in this part of the state, which luckily we don't, I'd hunt them too and likely not eat them.



Might want to add skunks to your list, they're notorious for raiding nests and eating eggs also. Very hard on the Turkey population.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt

SENC said:


> GREAT dogs, Jack Russells! I knew I liked you for a reason Robert!


Don't hold it against me but also have three little mexican wet backs. The Jack Russell kills them and she's through with them. The three chihuahuas will eat them until we find them and put them in the garbage.


----------



## robert flynt

rocky1 said:


> I've seen that situation go both ways...
> 
> Had a Weimeraner back in my early teens, that treed a 25 lb. bobcat in the front yard. Dad was half asleep thinking coon or possum and shined the flashlight up the tree; cat jumped out of the tree going to attack the flashlight. At that point the old man about crapped his pants, woke up, started screaming and yelling, and about ripped the screen door off the house. Dog caught the cat again, and saved him, then bayed it up in the corner of the porch and house, and held it until the old man got his shotgun and got back out there to take care of the cat. Had to call the dog off to get room to shoot it. That dog was cut and scratched from the tip of his nose, to the tip of his little stumpy tail, but having seen him in action, the only way that cat would have walked away in that situation would have been to go back up the tree and wait him out. That dog didn't back down from anything when he got his mind set to catch it.
> 
> On the opposite end of that spectrum, I saw a common mild mannered little housecat whip a Pit/English cross, a German Sheperd, a Golden Lab, and a Collie and never even got winded. Dogs were all after the collie, as it was a stray that had wandered up and refused to leave, cat was walking across the drive minding its own business when the dog altercation intersected her path. That cat went airborne spinning like the Taz, with claws on all four feet extended. When she hit the ground, dogs were going every direction under the sun, with their tails between their legs! Collie went and hid behind the shop, didn't come out for 2 - 3 days!! One dog was hid under a truck half on the other side of the yard, one was up on the porch, the other was hiding behind a tree half way across the front yard. Cat landed and never broke her stride, just kinda looked around as if to say "dumbass dogs" shook herself a little, and carried on. We were all rolling in the yard watching that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to add skunks to your list, they're notorious for raiding nests and eating eggs also. Very hard on the Turkey population.


Had a pit and black mouth cur mix that would bring the cat home after he was through with them. Got so, I kept a post hole digger handy to bury them. Neighbor caught him killing his cat so I had to get rid of him to keep peace in the neighborhood.


----------



## Kevin

Thanks to @Bigdrowdy1 for bringing me to my senses and sending me a link to this real life video of an actual canine v cougar encounter . . . . . 






What was I thinking? No cougar or even lion could ever defeat Lassie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well heck I guess others didn't find this as humorous as me!! I got a good laugh anyways!!


----------



## rocky1

I never looked... I don't remember how many cougars, bears, and assorted other critters Lassie whipped over the years. But you are right... That one was funny!


----------



## Blueglass

I saw the biggest, stockiest Bobcat I've ever seen about a month ago very close to Kennedy Space Center. I thought some one had abandoned a dark brindle pit bull until I looked closer. We also have FL Panther and coyotes. We don't have a couple fewer cats than we used to.


----------



## Kevin

Blueglass said:


> We don't have a couple fewer cats than we used to.



@SENC would you tell me what this means please. Doesn't this mean there are more cats in FL than used to be, or maybe even the same amount, or what . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

It means-We couple fewer used cats than we don't have to !! Jeez

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Our cat population has grown- fast. There is an easy answer as to why. The powers to be made hunting with hounds illegal in our fine state about 20 yrs ago. Now we have cats in the preserve that is on 2 sides of us. We have not had an incident yet but it is just a matter of time. The deer population is huge in our neighborhood. It has gotten to where triple fawns is the norm. I have dropped rocks off the deck on them and they just laugh at me and keep chomping the flowers. Cars are their only predator and they bag plenty......


----------



## woodtickgreg

A suppressed 22 would put a couple of those flower chomping critters in the freezer!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> A suppressed 22 would put a couple of those flower chomping critters in the freezer!



yes but an errant 22 bullet goes a 1/4 mile or??? nearest kid is 250 feet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> yes but an errant 22 bullet goes a 1/4 mile or??? nearest kid is 250 feet.


A crossbow works wonders for old geezers.


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> A crossbow works wonders for old geezers.



Houses are on 1 acre lots. Neighbor kids are still too close for me. And if I really wanted to dispose of them- I could just drop a large rock off the deck- Hell I have wacked one with a shovel and twice hit one with blunt end of a thrown hatchet.....


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> @SENC would you tell me what this means please. Doesn't this mean there are more cats in FL than used to be, or maybe even the same amount, or what . . . .


Sorry, Kev. I can translate Mississippi and most of the deep South, but never could translate Yankee.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> Houses are on 1 acre lots. Neighbor kids are still too close for me. And if I really wanted to dispose of them- I could just drop a large rock off the deck- Hell I have wacked one with a shovel and twice hit one with blunt end of a thrown hatchet.....


We rarely see during daylight here, but last year they ate a lot of fruit off my trees and I was pissed.


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> We rarely see during daylight here, but last year they ate a lot of fruit off my trees and I was pissed.



I can probably step out my front door and see a deer almost any time. NO fear. I have shot them with marbles and my slingshot- and they just look up like what the hell. Bottle rockets do NOT even get them to stand up. Now the moose- either one and he is outa here........... The deer are bad..........


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Deer are good!! Great summer sausage and jerky!! 22 placed properly behind the ear and deer in the freezer! not too sure how those flower eaters would taste but beats the heck out of replanting flowers!! Chili seasoning can do wonders!! Just sayin!! not saying break the law just fill the freezer of property damaging varmints!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Deer are good!! Great summer sausage and jerky!! 22 placed properly behind the ear and deer in the freezer! not too sure how those flower eaters would taste but beats the heck out of replanting flowers!! Chili seasoning can do wonders!! Just sayin!! not saying break the law just fill the freezer of property damaging varmints!!


If I lived on acreage- no problem- I can hit a neighbors house with a rock in all 4 directions- too close to shoot.


----------



## rocky1

I'd suggest you lasso the rascals off your deck, but I guess that's been tried and didn't work so good!




> Roping a Deer
> 2007 Urban Legend
> 
> Darwin says, _"Darwin warns, "This is an Urban Legend. I cannot find an original soure, nor any confirmation. Although Snopes has not yet addressed its veracity (as of 2/2008) its widespread presence on the Internet and its overall tone lead me to consider it to be invented. Please contact me if you have information!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Names have been removed to protect the stupid!
> 
> I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, sweet feed it on corn for a few weeks, then butcher it and eat it. Yum! Corn-fed venison.
> 
> The first step in this adventure was getting a deer.
> 
> Since they congregate at my cattle feeder and do not have much fear of me (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck four feet away) it should not be difficult to rope one, toss a bag over its head to calm it down, then hog-tie it and transport it home.
> 
> I filled the cattle feeder and hid behind it with my rope. The cattle, having seen a roping or two before, stayed well back. They were not having any of it.
> 
> After 20 minutes, my deer showed up, 3 of them. I picked a likely looking one, stepped out, and threw my rope. The deer just stood there and stared at me. I wrapped the rope around my waist and twisted the end so I would have a good hold. The deer still just stood and stared at me, but you could tell she was mildly concerned about the whole rope situation.
> 
> I took a step toward it. It took a step away. I put a little tension on the rope, and received an education. The first thing I learned is that, while a deer may just stand there looking at you funny while you rope it, it is spurred to action when you start pulling on that rope.
> 
> That deer EXPLODED.
> 
> The second thing I learned is that, pound for pound, a deer is a LOT stronger than a cow or a colt. A cow or a colt in that weight range, I could fight down with some dignity. A deer? No chance.
> 
> That thing ran and bucked, it twisted and pulled. There was no controlling that deer, and certainly no getting close to it. As it jerked me off my feet and started dragging me across the ground, it occurred to me that having a deer firmly attached to a rope was not such a good idea. The only upside is that they do not have much stamina.
> 
> A brief ten minutes later it was tired, and not as quick to jerk me off my feet and drag me. It took me a few minutes to realize this, since I was mostly blinded by the blood flowing out of the big gash in my head.
> 
> At that point, I had lost my appetite for corn-fed venison. I hated the thing, and would hazard a guess that the feeling was mutual. I just wanted to get that devil creature off the end of that rope. But if I let it go with the rope hanging around its neck, it would likely die slow and painful somewhere.
> 
> Despite the gash in my head, and several large knots where I had cleverly arrested the deer's pell-mell flight by bracing my head against large rocks as it dragged me across the ground, I could still think clearly enough to recognize that I shared some tiny amount of responsibility for the situation we were in. I didn't want the deer to suffer a slow death.
> 
> I managed to get it lined up between my truck and the feeder, a little trap I had set beforehand, like a squeeze chute. I backed it in there, and I started moving forward to get my rope back.
> 
> Did you know that deer bite? They do!
> 
> I never in a million years would have thought that a deer would bite, so I was very surprised when I reached up there to grab hold of that rope, and the deer grabbed hold of my wrist. Now, when a deer bites you, it is not like a horse, it does not just bite and let go. A deer bites and shakes its head, like a pit bull. They bite HARD and won't let go. It hurts!
> 
> The proper reaction when a deer bites you is probably to freeze and draw back slowly. I tried screaming and wrenching away. My method was ineffective. It felt like that deer bit and shook me for several minutes, but it was likely only several seconds.
> 
> I, being smarter than a deer (though you may be questioning that claim by now) tricked it. While I kept it busy tearing the bejesus out of my right arm, I reached up with my left hand and pulled that rope loose. That was when I learned my final lesson in deer behavior for the day.
> 
> Deer will strike at you with their front feet. They rear right up and strike at head and shoulder level, and their hooves are surprisingly sharp. I learned long ago that when a horse strikes at you with its hooves and you can't get away, the best thing to do is make a loud noise and move aggressively towards the animal. This will cause it to back down a bit, so you can make your escape.
> 
> This was not a horse. This was a deer. Obviously, such trickery would not work. In the course of a millisecond, I devised a different strategy. I screamed like a woman and turned to run.
> 
> The reason we have been taught NOT to turn and run from a horse that paws at you is that there is a good chance that it will hit you in the back of the head. Deer are not so different from horses after all, other than being twice as strong and three times as evil. The second I turned to run, it hit me right in the back of the head and knocked me down.
> 
> When a deer paws at you and knocks you down, it does not immediately depart. I suspect it does not recognize that the danger has passed. What it does instead is paw your back and jump up and down on you, while you are laying there crying like a little girl and covering your head.
> 
> I finally managed to crawl under the truck, and the deer went away. Now I know why people go deer hunting with a rifle and a scope. It's so they can be somewhat equal to the prey.



http://www.darwinawards.com/legends/legends2007-02.html

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> I can probably step out my front door and see a deer almost any time. NO fear. I have shot them with marbles and my slingshot- and they just look up like what the hell. Bottle rockets do NOT even get them to stand up. Now the moose- either one and he is outa here........... The deer are bad..........


They have a deer repellent which you apply to a ribbon strung like a fence, that is supposed to work. You should contact your fish and wildlife people to take care of the problem.


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Mike1950 said:


> Our cat population has grown- fast. There is an easy answer as to why. The powers to be made hunting with hounds illegal in our fine state about 20 yrs ago. Now we have cats in the preserve that is on 2 sides of us. We have not had an incident yet but it is just a matter of time. The deer population is huge in our neighborhood. It has gotten to where triple fawns is the norm. I have dropped rocks off the deck on them and they just laugh at me and keep chomping the flowers. Cars are their only predator and they bag plenty......


@Mike1950 have you tried human hair? Little net bags or panty hose with hair in it usually does the trick.


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> They have a deer repellent which you apply to a ribbon strung like a fence, that is supposed to work. You should contact your fish and wildlife people to take care of the problem.


For a couple weeks- I will take some pictures- start a thread- we have deer. They eat the punkins off your porch. They own the road. No fear..... we cannot grow anything in the front yard- they will eat it or pull it out of ground.


----------



## Mike1950

hmmvbreaker said:


> @Mike1950 have you tried human hair? Little net bags or panty hose with hair in it usually does the trick.



These are tame deer- human hair- no way- humans do not bother them.


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Mike1950 said:


> These are tame deer- human hair- no way- humans do not bother them.


It doesnt matter. Its the smell of it. Its how I keep deer out of the sweet corn. Diesel fuel on a rag works as well. Growing hot peppers amongst your flowers is also effective. Coffee grounds sprinkled in the flower beds is mildly effective and best deters the likes of coons, cats, possums and such.


----------



## Mike1950

hmmvbreaker said:


> It doesnt matter. Its the smell of it. Its how I keep deer out of the sweet corn. Diesel fuel on a rag works as well. Growing hot peppers amongst your flowers is also effective. Coffee grounds sprinkled in the flower beds is mildly effective and best deters the likes of coons, cats, possums and such.



I have tried - human hair- Lion crap- bells- fireworks- slingshots - dogs - Etc. Etc these deer are tame. They come up on front porch and eat the flowers. I will start a thread of deer pictures. I have a deer proof back yard- 6'+ solid fence- they do not like to jump over what they cannot see thru.


----------



## hmmvbreaker

I guess i should consider myself fortunate to live in the country where they still fear humans. Although the damage they do to crops is an ever growing problem. I feel your pain.


----------



## Mike1950

hmmvbreaker said:


> I guess i should consider myself fortunate to live in the country where they still fear humans. Although the damage they do to crops is an ever growing problem. I feel your pain.


 Last year in one month- november- they killed 27 - those were the reported ones within 1 mile of my house. Their only natural predator- cars..........


----------



## HomeBody

Here's my kitty. Trapped by a nuisance trapper friend of mine in E. Washington. Tanned by Moyle Mink in ID. I'm told bobcats from E. WA, E. OR, and ID have white belly fur. Bobcats from all other areas have yellow. Furriers were paying $300 per hide for the white ones several yrs. ago. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass

SENC said:


> Sorry, Kev. I can translate Mississippi and most of the deep South, but never could translate Yankee.


Yankee! I'm from further south than anyone else in the continental US! Damn and I used to like you! I think I'll go hang in Mississippi! Man one tired grammar feux pas and I'm a target. Bet you guys didn't know I'm really a grammar Nazi! @woodtickgreg have you ever tried the powderless rounds for a .22? They are quieter than my pellet gun and will still drop a racoon.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC

Blueglass said:


> Yankee! I'm from further south than anyone else in the continental US! Damn and I used to like you! I think I'll go hang in Mississippi! Man one tired grammar feux pas and I'm a target. Bet you guys didn't know I'm really a grammar Nazi! @woodtickgreg have you ever tried the powderless rounds for a .22? They are quieter than my pellet gun and will still drop a racoon.


Sorry Les, I couldn't pass on the opportunity to pick on the Snowbird State.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

Ahhhh I still like you. Can't say I blame you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

HomeBody said:


> I'm told bobcats from E. WA, E. OR, and ID have white belly fur. Bobcats from all other areas have yellow. Furriers were paying $300 per hide for the white ones several yrs. ago. Gary
> 
> View attachment 98800
> 
> View attachment 98802
> 
> View attachment 98803



Well not really! A lot of the bobcats that I do have very white belly fur! The desirable traits from those states you mentioned along with the other northern states i.e. Colorado, Wyoming etc, is the *long fur and the thickness* of it. $300 is not out of the question at all! It also makes the cat look very big when mounted correctly and groomed right. Here's some white belly fur Texas cats. The first picture is a female that had to be nursing as her teats were milk stained around them

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/Brock%20Bobcat%201.jpg

Deep South Tx cats - long skinny legged
http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/NEW-1.jpg

Lazy cat from east TX
http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/nos.jpg

Here's one with more subdued color on the belly - from up around Kevin's area
http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/fannon%20clean.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very nice mounts! The cats around her seem to be more chunky and not as long legged. They are a very cool animal.


----------



## Kevin

I wonder why bobcats evolved (or were given by mother nature or a god or whatever) short tails?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Maybe ask @Brink why tails are over rated, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Maybe ask @Brink why tails are over rated, lol.



I would but he never takes anything seriously except hand tools and rotten bananners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink

They get in the way of fun-time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody

Wildthings said:


> Well not really! A lot of the bobcats that I do have very white belly fur!



Well, I guess I was told wrong. Nice mounts. Gary


----------



## Wildthings

HomeBody said:


> Well, I guess I was told wrong. Nice mounts. Gary


No sweat! It's all good. That's what's so great about this forum is the sharing of information and knowledge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Thanks for the pics. The one I saw a while back was much darker in coloration than any of those. I wonder FL thing or winter thing or just that cat. I circled back around to get a pic because where it was left no real escape path but it was still gone by the time I got back there. My daughter was with me and she is a cat fanatic.


----------



## brown down

Ain't a bobcat but I would have been over those rails in a split second screaming like a little girl who's hair was on fire and not caring for what was underneath the bridge either! lady did a good job with the camera work if I might add!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

She's real lucky it wasn't interested.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

HomeBody said:


> Here's my kitty. Trapped by a nuisance trapper friend of mine in E. Washington. Tanned by Moyle Mink in ID. I'm told bobcats from E. WA, E. OR, and ID have white belly fur. Bobcats from all other areas have yellow. Furriers were paying $300 per hide for the white ones several yrs. ago. Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where at in eastern Washington? Just curious.


----------



## Wildthings

Saw the panther flick yesterday...wow now that's a once in a lifetime shot


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Saw the panther flick yesterday...


----------



## HomeBody

He lives in Wenatchee, so I'd say somewhere near there. He had 30 bobcats all tanned like mine. I begged one from him in a Christmas gift exchange. He also sent me a cleaned bobcat skull. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Wildthings said:


> Saw the panther flick yesterday.....


 
What panther flick?


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> What panther flick?


Post 71

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

